# OOC - Fiend's Embrace - D&D One-Shot Adventure



## Malvoisin (May 10, 2006)

Hello,

Before the great crash, I posted here looking to start a game as a one-shot...'Fiend's Embrace' from Dungeon magazine.  It's my hope that through this one-shot, I can find a great group of players who might be interested in campaigning through Paizo's third Adventure Path, the upcoming 'Savage Tide'.

Some very nice replies of interest came in before everything went kablooey.  I've tried to find that thread on Google, but it seems to have been lost forever.  I invite all those who previously expressed interest to re-post your ideas, as I do intend that this game will go forward.  I'll resummarize what I'm looking for below.  Of course, newly interested players are welcome as well!

*5 Players
*4th level characters
*Combines wilderness (cold swamps) and dungeon crawling adventure.
*Anything from WotC sourcebooks considered (with DM approval)
*No Psionics
*At this time, we are discussing character ideas only, please don't send a full character sheet.
*The game is not first-come, first-served.

On a side note, I count myself fortunate that only a few days of discussion were lost from this thread.  I truly feel for those who have lost of months of their play-by-post gaming.

Thanks,
Malvoisin


----------



## Land Outcast (May 10, 2006)

Hum... that's some too-little info but... Would you be ok with a:
Tiefling Warlock? (Tiefling Sorc 3)
Aasimar Defender? (Aasimar Ftr2/Pal1)
Half-orc Swampthreader? (Half-orc Rng 4)


----------



## wmasters (May 10, 2006)

I posted interest before the crash, and am still interested! Glad to see that the game's going ahead. 

Having established that my mounted warrior isn't appropriate, the character I was looking at was a human bard, a charismatic character that has no qualms about 'persuading' people of what they should be doing. Spells focus on enchantment and healing, as well as Inspirational Boost. Feats are probably Spell Focus, Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment) and Extra Music.

I said I'd flesh this out a little with more background - I must admit that I haven't thought about it too much while EN World has been down, and wanted to see that the game was going ahead afterwards before I gave it too much attention. I'll pull together a bit more background for it soon now though.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 10, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Hum... that's some too-little info but... Would you be ok with a:
> Tiefling Warlock? (Tiefling Sorc 3)
> Aasimar Defender? (Aasimar Ftr2/Pal1)
> Half-orc Swampthreader? (Half-orc Rng 4)




Land Outcast, in theory I'd be fine with any of those concepts.  What I'd like to see is for one or more of the above ideas to be a bit more fleshed out.  For example, a physical description, a few personality traits, some background, a defining feat, spell, or piece of equipment, etc.

I deliberately have left the character creation details vague, because I'm more interested in focusing on 'imagination' than 'rules' at present.  Full character sheets will not enter the picture until the five players have been selected.

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask! 

Thanks,
Malvoisin


----------



## Malvoisin (May 10, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> I posted interest before the crash, and am still interested! Glad to see that the game's going ahead.
> 
> Having established that my mounted warrior isn't appropriate, the character I was looking at was a human bard, a charismatic character that has no qualms about 'persuading' people of what they should be doing. Spells focus on enchantment and healing, as well as Inspirational Boost. Feats are probably Spell Focus, Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment) and Extra Music.
> 
> I said I'd flesh this out a little with more background - I must admit that I haven't thought about it too much while EN World has been down, and wanted to see that the game was going ahead afterwards before I gave it too much attention. I'll pull together a bit more background for it soon now though.




Glad to see you're still interested, wmasters.  I look forward to any further detail you'd like to cook up regarding your bard character.


----------



## Wystan (May 10, 2006)

Consider me withdrawn. I feel that the others would not appreciate a stuck up paladin, and that was the tone of this character.

BC


----------



## Voadam (May 10, 2006)

Elven Hexblade (Complete Warrior) fiend hunter concept. A warrior mage who uses dark magic and knowledge of the dark arts to ruthlessly to hunt big evil. A little bit of Elric, a little bit of Solomon Kane.


----------



## Rayex (May 10, 2006)

A female Poison Dusk Lizardfolk, Favored Soul of Semuanya, the god of Lizardfolk.

A caring and loving little thing, but quite new in the outside world, and all the "big folk" is still kind of frightening. She tries her best though, and will do anything for her friends, even if it might putting herself on the line, if needed. 

Will use the Favored Soul class from Complete divine, and the Poison Dusk Lizardfolk race from Monsters Manual3. She'll be aiming mostly for healing, blessings and other beneficial spells one has a use for in a swamp. (Purify food/drink, etc.)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 10, 2006)

Two characters offered for your consideration, a dwarf barbarian 4 and a gnome illusionist 1/bard 1/gnome paragon 2 (which adds to both illusion casting level and bard spellcasting levels):



> The scion of a farflung clan of  dwarven brewmeisters, Harval Barleybeard is adventuring to raise the wergild to pay for the death of another dwarf he killed in his dwarfhold in a drunken rage and unable to return home until he does.
> 
> His time on the road has not been kind to Harval: Already not what anyone would consider a pretty dwarf, his nose has been badly broken, a chunk has been bitten out of his right ear and the thick golden red hair that once covered his right forearm has been burned off by acid, replaced with a livid red scar. But his green eyes are still bright, his braided beard and mustache are still thick and lustrous, his bald pate shiny and surprisingly unscarred and his limbs strong. At some point after a hard night of drinking, he thought it was a good idea to get the holy symbol of his god, the mug of Hanseath the Bearded One, tattooed on his left bicep, which he shows off proudly.
> 
> ...





> Baeril Nebehed Callad Segerf Wanderwild Underhill is a well-off gnome from the secluded community of Greenfields.
> 
> The Underhill farm is a particularly prosperous one, and as one of the younger members of the large Clan Underhill, young Baeril had a great deal of time on his hands and the young gnome has gone on extended "vacations" into the outside world, visiting places of interest and sketching them and writing about them in his green leather-bound journal. (He wears gold-rimmed reading glasses when reading or writing in his journal, but can get along fine without them by squinting.) His last vacation included getting a degree from the Ignes School of Illusion at the Redhurst Academy of Magic, lasting several years, and he wears a signet ring bearing the school's crest as a souvenir.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 10, 2006)

Hey y'all

I's like to give this a shot. I have 2 concepts I'd like to try:

1) Human male monk 1/cleric 3 with the vow of poverty feat

2) Elven female sorcerer (or enchanter wizard) with the vow of nonviolence feat.

I've always wanted to try one of these combos. 
Please let me know if these would fly.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Malvoisin (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the new submissions, from Wystan, Voadam, Rayex, and Whizbang Dustyboots.

I don't have time to comment individually on each right now, but I can tell already that it will be a difficult decision to choose only five players.  Good stuff. 

-Malvoisin


----------



## Malvoisin (May 10, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey y'all
> 
> I's like to give this a shot. I have 2 concepts I'd like to try:
> 
> ...




Steve, I'm a little leery of the sacred vow stuff from Book of Exalted Deeds, especially Vow of Poverty.  Your second idea has a better chance for acceptance, but I'll have to review the vow of nonviolence before I give the green light.

-Malvoisin


----------



## Voadam (May 10, 2006)

A full orc ape totem (Unearthed Arcana) barbarian variant. A big loud bruiser from the Pomarj who likes to beat his chest and show his tusks while charging his enemies and howling his rage. He lives by a warrior's code and cares for individual matters of honor over any generalizations of race or affiliation.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 10, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> A full orc ape totem (Unearthed Arcana) barbarian variant. A big loud bruiser from the Pomarj who likes to beat his chest and show his tusks while charging his enemies and howling his rage. He lives by a warrior's code and cares for individual matters of honor over any generalizations of race or affiliation.




Cool, another interesting concept from Voadam!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 10, 2006)

Whoops, I just noticed that Wystan has withdrawn from consideration for this game.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Paper_Bard (May 10, 2006)

Hey... man this sounds neat... lots of really cool ideas and all that stuff. Alright.... here is my two Ideas... tell me what you think of each. First... is a really interesting idea I came up with after consuming mass quantities of root-beer, thus proving one can become intoxicated through non-alcoholic beverages. This background was written a while back... and isn't the best in the world... but its an interesting idea.
A dwarven horse-lord (Barbarian alternate class, I saw it in a Dragon Magazine... I can post you the stats)
Story: Kondar Skulldark is of the Plain Rider clan, a rarely known of clan of dwarven horseman who mostly make their homes on... you guessed it... the planes. They are mostly nomadic, and often follow the herds of horses that frequently gallop along their homelands. When a Plain Rider comes of age, he goes on a journey to find a herd of horses. When he finds one, he waits for one of them to trot over to him. The horse that does becomes his horse for life. They mount their horses using rope ladders that roll out off the side of the saddle.
Kondar did this same ritual. However, when he returned home, he found the charred ruins of his clan's camp. Dwarven bodies were everywhere and not a sign as to what had happened. He searched frantically for his father's body. He found his father dead, with his own waraxe buried deeply into his side. He carries his father's waraxe to this day.

Kondar is short tempered, and doesn't take crap from anyone. He is steered by his own internal moral rudder and has a deep fondness for animals, especially horses. He never travels anywhere without his warhorse, Cloudbuck.

My second idea... a combintion I have never tried before... is a halfing rogue 2/wizard or sorceror 2 (Not sure which one yet... probably wizard), hoping to become an arcane trickster. 
I really don't have a story idea for him right now... but I'll work on one tonight.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 10, 2006)

Okay...
Tiefling then...
... see post 27...


----------



## Malvoisin (May 10, 2006)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> Hey... man this sounds neat... lots of really cool ideas and all that stuff. Alright.... here is my two Ideas... tell me what you think of each. First... is a really interesting idea I came up with after consuming mass quantities of root-beer, thus proving one can become intoxicated through non-alcoholic beverages. This background was written a while back... and isn't the best in the world... but its an interesting idea.
> A dwarven horse-lord (Barbarian alternate class, I saw it in a Dragon Magazine... I can post you the stats)
> Story: Kondar Skulldark is of the Plain Rider clan, a rarely known of clan of dwarven horseman who mostly make their homes on... you guessed it... the planes. They are mostly nomadic, and often follow the herds of horses that frequently gallop along their homelands. When a Plain Rider comes of age, he goes on a journey to find a herd of horses. When he finds one, he waits for one of them to trot over to him. The horse that does becomes his horse for life. They mount their horses using rope ladders that roll out off the side of the saddle.
> Kondar did this same ritual. However, when he returned home, he found the charred ruins of his clan's camp. Dwarven bodies were everywhere and not a sign as to what had happened. He searched frantically for his father's body. He found his father dead, with his own waraxe buried deeply into his side. He carries his father's waraxe to this day.
> ...




Paper Bard, thanks for your submission.  As to your first idea, the PCs in this adventure are going to be spending time slogging through the Cold Marshes, a swampy, inhospitable place that is ill-suited for horses.  You might do better to further develop your second concept.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 10, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Okay...
> Tiefling "Warlock" then...
> At the age of two he was given in "tutelage" to a mage without the prejudice his noble parents had. Yet they didn't want to lose total contact, so every now and then he received missives along with gold to pay his "safekeeping".
> 
> ...




That's a good background Land Outcast.

Just to clarify, your character would be a 3rd level sorcerer, right?  As opposed to the warlock character class from Complete Arcane?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 10, 2006)

Liaam Naarellias
Wild Elf Druidic Avenger

*History:*  The swamplands and plains that surround Burkam Wood have been encroached upon for several decades by the various races looking to find better access to the Trident River.  Roads have been built, villages have sprung up, springs have been closed off... all in the name of advancement.  However, the wilderness elves who have lived for centuries within Burkam Wood have tried their best to minimize the advance of urban culture in this area.  The swamplands are a bounty of wildlife, vegetation, and animals - things that the elves have cherished and supported.  But now, things have begun to change.

Liaam Naarellias is fairly young for a wild elf, but has learned the lessons of reckless urbanization to a fault.  He has seen friends attacked by guards and marshalls overlooking construction crews, the large trees within the forest chopped down for building purposes, parts of the swamp drained so that roads to the river could be extended and mooring posts built.  His homeland is being destroyed, and he (like his fellowmen) are not happy in the least.  Liaam has made it his life's journey to stop (or at least divert) the industrialization, and he will stop at nothing to see Burkham Wood and the surrounding areas kept as they always have been.

*Appearance:*  Liaam is 5'4", 127 pounds.  He has very light skin, and is a bit thicker in the arms and legs than your typical elf.  His brown hair is long and unkept, with bits of twig and bone interlaced within it.  He wears thick brown leathers over a tan tabbard, water-proofed leather boots, and his spear is adorned with intricate carvings, feathers, and discarded animal skins.

**********

If selected, I'd love to use the Wild Elf racial variant, as well as the Druidic Avenger class variant.  Both can be found at the Hypertext d20 SRD website if you need an idea of what they do.  For the Druidic Avenger, it basically exchanges the animal companion and several other druidic abilities for a barbarian rage, and fast movement.  If the variants are not acceptable, then the character will be a standard elven druid.  Thanx for reading!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for a good submission, DEFCON 1. 

For the record, I generally am amenable to the variant options from Unearthed Arcana.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 10, 2006)

I wanted to announce that I have downloaded and saved a copy of the thread to this point, so I will retain access to all of you who have expressed interest in this game so far today.

I point this out in light of the announcement on the main page that the admins might be able to revert the site to its form on May 8th.

In any case, please rest assured that I will keep working to get this game off the ground.

Thanks,
Malvoisin


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 10, 2006)

I was thinking a Human Fighter. 

Zekk Akai grew up on a small farm with his parents.  While he was in town selling his families wheat his parents were murdered.  Zekk then with nothing left joined the military, but the sword never quite felt right in his hands.  He then spent the next 3 years moving from town to town being hired muscle.  What was better he had found his weapon; the scythe.  Dexter is a drifter usually wearing his father's black cloak.  Zekk is a calm, calculating, and quite accepting of others.  Zekk's only other heirloom is a twisting blade dagger that was found in his father's chest.

Character progression:
[sblock] 1: Power Attack, W. Focus(Scythe), Cleave
2: Dodge
3: Mobility
4: Spec(Scythe)
5:
6: Spring attack, Combat reflexes
7:
8: Imp Crit(Scythe)
9: Grt. Focus(Scythe)
10: Power Critical
11:
12: Grt. Spec(Scythe), Combat Expertise
13:
14: Whirlwind Attack
15: Great Cleave
16: Blind-Fight
17:
18: Imp. Toughness, Quick Draw
19:
20: TBA[/sblock]

I can go deeper if you need me to!


----------



## Land Outcast (May 10, 2006)

> your character would be a 3rd level sorcerer, right? As opposed to the warlock character class from Complete Arcane?




*nod*, but *shakes head* I changed the background and the concept, see post #27


----------



## Phyrrus (May 10, 2006)

Malvoisin: I am still interested in the Necro/Utility Mage with the clockwork familiar and can resend you the info on that if you would like me to. After I get back in tonight, I can rework up either of the concepts you feel is best and move from there.

He would be Human Nec/Wiz 4, in his early thirties and be far more interested in the scholar side of magic than anything. While this makes him seem distant from the world around him, it is just his way of keeping himself from admitting that he is just as human as those he travels with. His familiar would be the mechanical hawk, a replacement to the flesh and blood one that was killed in an earlier adventure when he was little more than an apprentice.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 11, 2006)

*Galen Zandross IV, Aasimar Warlock 3*

Below is my character concept for this game, basically Galen is interested by two things, tracking down the history of all of his ancestors to try to determine which one consorted with dark powers, and to destroy evil where ever he find's it, also if this game carries on, I would like to take the 'Winged Outsider' feat at 6th level from the Forgotten Realms setting.

*Galen Zandross IV*[sblock]
Appearance:
Height: 6' 2"
Weight: 165 lbs

Galen is a tall thin man who is extraordinarly handsome, Galen has shoulder length golden blond hair, silver eyes and a friendly face that always seems to be smiling.

Personality:
Galen is a dichotomy in nature, blessed with the blood of his celestial ancestor Galen innately has a desire to do good and root out evil, at the same time Galen is also haunted by his strange powers which seem to come from an infernal source.

This dichotomy in his nature leaves Galen perpetually feeling soiled and worthless as if he isn't doing enough to rid himself of this dark stain upon his soul. 

As a result Galen is a profoundly humble kind man who goes out of his way to help others, seeking to prove to himself that he is worthy of his celestial ancestor, Galen has determined to find out as much about his strange abilities and their origins as possible and put them to a good use helping others.

Due to his unusual background Galen is always willing to see the best in those he meets, and prefers to resort to violence only as a last resort or against those who leave him no choice.

Background:
Descendant of a mighty celestial and Paladin named Esmeralda, Galen is but the latest in his family to be blessed by this unique heritage, from the moment he was born it was apparent that the blood of his celestial ancestors flowed strongly within his veins, following generations of family tradition Galen was named after the male offspring of the celestial union.  

Since the blood of the celestials flowed in Galen's veins it was expected that Galen would follow in the footsteps of this great ancestor and dedicate himself to the cause of good by either pursuing the course of a Paladin or Cleric dedicated to fighting evil.  

However fate was to have other plans for the young child, when Galen reached puberty he started to manifest strange and unusual powers, thinking that perhaps some curse at befallen their son, Galen was taken to the high priestess of [insert name of good god] to see if she could determine the cause of this malady, using powerful divinations it was determined that an ancestor of Galen had trafficked with dark powers, which had left their mark on Galen's soul.

With this revelation the 13 year old Aasimar finally felt a sense of relief, finally here was an explanation as to why his soul felt torn in too, Galen secretly pledged that he would embrace these powers and use them only for good, after years of bitter conflict with his family over this decision, Galen left his home and kin to seek out the source of his powers,  determined that he would prove to his family that he could put them to good use.[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (May 11, 2006)

Improved background, but changed it to Tiefling Shadowalker (Rogue 3 or Ninja 3 or Rogue/Ninja)

... familiar or not, the damned raven previously belonging to the fat dastard fencer is staying.

[sblock=Background]At the age of two he was given in "tutelage" to a mage without the prejudice his noble parents had. Yet they didn't want to lose total contact, so every now and then he received missives along with gold to pay for his "safekeeping".

The intent was just to keep him away from the family, but said mage had other plans in store for him, an ongoing observation of the awakening of magic in someone with The Art latent within. Success showed up soon enough; at the age of ten he could already bring forth his will to shape magic to his service... to his tutor this hadn't been possible until the age of seventeen, at least not with such control. The *only* flaw would be that he would not progress further than clouding out the light from a room... which soon made any real interest from his tutor to fall to nothingness.

But he didn't lose time, gradually he started learning about what was that that had brough him here, what was that which allowed his though to sculpt reality. He learned about the reason for his sharp teeth being unusually black and the back of his hands being covered with hard black scales. He wasn't surprised, nor scared, nor bothered by it... but was bored.

At the age of fifteen, when he only worked as a cadet for the old grey-bearded man, he departed without warning but not without forethought. Not to his household, serious doubts about how he would be received were present, he went to the city. Cloth wrappings around his hands, and smiling as little as possible should do the trick.

_There I adapted fast enough, and learnt to adapt others to work towards my ends. I learnt to make friends and to get myself out of whatever trouble I got because of *uncustomary* works, I quickly found my way into hiring my talents... to people such as you master... your previous fat damned master.

But that kind of work sometimes gets one into serious trouble in a city, especially if you murder someone...

Hey! don't look at me that way, I was only doing justice, the fat dastard was going to give me in to the city guard; he seemed offended because I changed my ideas about what my share should be... and I started selling the stuff on my own.

Justice or not, it still meant that before morning being outta there would be good for my health. *But you!* Damned dead fencer's bird kept following me, even spat one or two insults, fine... as long as you don't peck out my eyes...

So here we are, just entered the *grandiose* carreer of adventuring, or at least I intend us to... But for the last week all we achieved has been waiting in this damned damp hole the innkeeper calls a room. Throwing daggers at the wall, waiting for the guy to call us out when Arakk comes searching for... how did the paper say? Need of some qualified folk? that's it.

He should pay better than the fat dastard... I mean, your master sold stuff to him, surely he made some profit out of it._[/sblock]

[sblock=Description [unfinished]]Normal height if a bit taller than most humans and of wiry complexion. Whenever he removes his cloak's hood, his untamable grey hair comes into view along with a pair of eyes of the same steely colour. Pale skin and sharp factions hint at some non-human heritage, maybe elven.

Dressed in normal travel clothes under his cloak, the only curious facts about his clothing are the loose cloth "scarf" he has wrapped around the lower half of his face, and the bandages covering the back of his hands, made of the same material.
[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 11, 2006)

I just posted a fighter build for your review because well the idea I had overlaped what was already here.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2816171&postcount=23


----------



## Malvoisin (May 11, 2006)

Just in from work, and I'm giving a hard look at all the interest so far....

Here's a running list for those keeping score:

*Land Outcast* - Tiefling Rogue OR Ninja OR Both
*wmasters* - Human Bard
*Voadam* - Elven Hexblade OR Orc Ape Totem Barbarian
*Rayex* - Poison Dusk Lizardfolk Favored Soul
*Whizbang Dustyboots* - Dwarf Barbarian OR Gnome Illusionist/Bard
*Steve Gorak* - Elven Wizard (Enchantress)
*Paper Bard* - Halfling Rogue/Wizard
*DEFCON 1* - Wild Elf Druidic Avenger
*Amazing Triangle* - Human Fighter
*Phyrrus* - Human Necromancer
*Lord Raven88* - Aasimar Warlock

Wow, that's quite an outpouring for less than a day's time!  Thanks to all!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 11, 2006)

With so many good submissions already, I think I'd like to bring this process to a close relatively quickly, and make my choices.  So, I am imposing a deadline of Thursday night at 10PM my time.  That leaves a window of opportunity of approximately 22 hours from the time of this post to express your interest, and/or flesh out some more detail for an existing concept.

Thanks,
Malvoisin


----------



## wmasters (May 11, 2006)

*Terrin Parker, Human Bard*

I've expanded the concept for my Bard as promised, which is detailed below. As far as the numbers etc go, as well as the feats and spells outlined above, I'll be looking at some skill in: Bluff, Diplomacy, Knowledge: local, geography, history.

Of course, if any of this doesn't fit well with the campaign it can be adjusted.

*Background*

The youngest of three,  Terrin and his brother and sister were fortunate to have a privaledged upbringing. His family could afford him some level of education, and from a young age he was taught to read was often found with his nose in a book. His father was an advisor to a local noble, tasked with meeting many of the dignatories from other lands, and Terrin used to be fascinated by the stories he used to tell of strange lands and people. 

He is his brother and sister used to play in the market, harassing both merchants and customers alike, asking where they were from and what it was like. His interest continued through into his education, learning of the history, geography and lore of local places. 

From a young age, Terrin knew that he wanted to travel and see the world for himself, wanting it to be more than just stories. Tales of bandits and troubles on the road were not uncommon, and Terrin learnt skills to help allies in times of trouble, as well as to defend himself. His father's stories had taught him of the importance of politics and relations, and he was quick to learn to skills of diplomacy and to use his talents to influence people's reaction to him. 

He set out from home with a merchant travelling the lands, intending to see the world, working as one of the caravan's guards. In this role he saw several cities, and people unlike those he had ever come across before. The merchants route was relatively small though, and Terrin's drive for adventure and exploration has lead him to look to go to new lands and meet different people with different customs. 

*Appearance*

Terrin is a vibrant young man with cropped blonde hair and sparkling blue eyes which gleam with life. At 6ft he is reasonably tall and quite slender, lanky almost. Friends and strangers alike are greeted with a disarming smile, and firm handshake. Terrin wears a chain shirt over his travelling clothes, and carries a longsword at his waist.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 11, 2006)

Zekk's life in adventuring started simply enough working at a bodyguard to Countess De Farthan.  That was until he found out that she was killing commers to raise zombie minions.  Zekk took out his employer and helped the city clean up the zombies.  Then as soon as they would have raised him a hero he split. The next city he wandered into he joined the local malita and helped clear a cave of goblins.  Here he found a dagger similar to the one he already carries.  Zekk has found multiple little items throughout his time as a wanderer that key to his family's murder.  He takes all the odd jobs he can in hopes that something will lead him to his parents killer.

Appearance:
Zekk stands tall and muscular.  He carries his scythe on his back and wears a hooded black cloak over his armor.  He likes the looks on peoples faces when they think of him as some kind of Reaper figure.  His hair is jet black and has very sharp features.  His tan is deep due to his many years of travel and hard work on the farm.  His arm bears a scythe and skull tattoo


----------



## Malvoisin (May 11, 2006)

Update:  

We are now about 10 hours away from the announcement of the player characters.

Thanks!
Malvoisin


----------



## Rayex (May 11, 2006)

A little more flesh on my lovely little lizard; 

Gnro grew up in a fairly small tribe. Her parents always insisted she was a blesses child, as she was the first child who grew beyond infancy in a long time. As she gre up, it became apparent that they were right. She was able to heal injuries that would have been fatal, and soon was given the privilege to learn from the tribes shaman. 
The tutelage was short though. When the shaman came to realize that Grno was surpassing even him in the skills of the divine, he sent her on a "quest", to locate a sacred shrine of Semuanya. Dutyfully she left the tribe, and started her search. Soon she came in contact with other races. Humans, elves, dwarves, gnolls, ogres... the world is full of strange, ugly creatures, but she tries her best to befriend them, and help them in their need. Perhaps they might help her in return.

She is about 3 feet tall, usually emerald green (changes with her mood though), and wears leathers and a crude greatclub.

I want to keep her backstory fairly short, as she is still quite young. Also, her personality is as described earlier; A caring and loving little thing, but quite new in the outside world, and all the "big folk" is still kind of frightening. She tries her best though, and will do anything for her friends, even if it might putting herself on the line, if needed.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 12, 2006)

Well, my friends, the time has come, and I'd like to welcome the following five players into the game......

*Land Outcast* - Tiefling Rogue/Ninja
*Voadam* - Elven Hexblade
*Rayex* - Poison Dusk Lizardfolk Favored Soul
*Whizbang Dustyboots* - Dwarf Barbarian
*Phyrrus* - Human Wizard

Thanks _very_ much to all who expressed interest!  This was a difficult decision, and a lot of the process just came down to personal preference issues.  Best of luck to all those who were not selected.  Stay tuned, just in case alternates are needed.

As to those who were selected, welcome!  I think this should be a good group, and a party well-suited for the adventure at hand.

Up next, character creation guidelines.

Thanks!
Malvoisin


----------



## Land Outcast (May 12, 2006)

_*caw*... _ tapping, rapping noise

"Yes, I foresee we'll get something out of this" -throws a dagger which lands with a "tuck!" at the door... ten centimeters from the center of the carved target-

the crow emits noises that are suspiciously similar to laugther

"Even if it is just come *crow* pie"

---------------------------------------

Ahoy, hello my friends, such an etherogeneous group we are


----------



## Malvoisin (May 12, 2006)

Here are the basic character creation guidelines for this game.....

*4th level characters.
*Initial stats generated by 28 point buy. Don't forget racial modifiers and +1 level-up bonus.
*I will assign hit points.
*Please run by me for approval all feats, spells, and equipment, if non-core rules.
*Starting xp is 7000.
*Starting gp is 5500 for all equipment purchases, magical and mundane. No single item valued more than 1500 gp.

In addition to a complete character sheet, please include a well-detailed physical and personality description of your character.

Also, please include a background of some sort. The game is set in the world of Greyhawk, and backgrounds may reflect this if you wish. If are not familiar with Greyhawk, feel free to make up the background details as you see fit. The background need not (and should not) be a novel, but it should give some idea as to your character's motivation for the adventuring life. It should also reflect some of the adventuring experience that has led the character to advance to 4th level.

The background should also finish with your character arriving in the northern border town of Eru Tovar. Characters have come to this large frontier town at the behest of an aristocratic collector of antiquities named Arakk. Through employment postings, local contacts, or word of mouth, the characters have learned that Arakk seeks to sponsor an adventuring expedition into the Cold Marshes.  While none of the PCs know Arakk personally, he has a reputation for paying very well for the retrieval of rare and obscure items. Interested persons are to meet with Arakk personally at the Wyvern's Sting Inn in Eru Tovar on Starday the 10th of Readying.

Let's have those character sheets, my friends.  I'm eager to start! 

I have undoubtedly left something out, so please give a holler with all your questions.

Thanks!
Malvoisin


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 12, 2006)

Excellent, now I don't have to hit the ENWorld message board reset button again ...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 12, 2006)

Just thought I'd jump in here to ask Whizbang a quick question that, I'm sorry to say, has little to do with Fiend's Embrace itself...when the boards and db came back up the other day, I saved a copy of Baeril at 10th arcane caster level just in case you might have lost him.  He was such a neat character that I'd been heartbroken to see him gone for posterity.  Do you need and/or would you like Baeril's stats from what you posted in my CotSQ thread?  If so, I will happily e-mail him to you.  

Thanks and sorry to momentarily derail this thread from its normal course.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 12, 2006)

Nope, I've got him, but thanks! He's going to continue to look for work around these parts, never fear.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 12, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Excellent, now I don't have to hit the ENWorld message board reset button again ...




NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Land Outcast (May 12, 2006)

I made his description, and when I pressed "submit", the boards were in backup process...
I'll post it when I have the required time.

note: the following five days will be... taxing for me (call it Philosophy exam, anticipated IB subject). So any "seemingly not being there" is not to be mistaken for a retreat.

A start is a start, ain't it? (possible starting scores, I have the odd feeling I' mistaken at something...)

Str 10 (2)
Dex 15 (8)
Con 12 (4)
Int 14 (6)
Wis 14 (6)
Cha 10 (2)

[Edit: fixed]


----------



## Malvoisin (May 12, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> I made his description, and when I pressed "submit", the boards were in backup process...
> I'll post it when I have the required time.
> 
> note: the following five days will be... taxing for me (call it Philosophy exam, anticipated IB subject). So any "seemingly not being there" is not to be mistaken for a retreat.
> ...




Agh, sorry your prior work was for naught.

As for these ability scores, they're close, but a score of 15 actually costs 8 points, not 7. So, you're slightly too high.

Best of luck with your exam!


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2006)

Woohoo!

I will look over Complete Warrior and the hexblade class this weekend in preparation for character creation.

Light armor, hexing, a few spontaneous spells.

A quick question, what period of greyhawk? Classic 1980s boxed set, the dark apocalyptic 2e greyhawk wars time period, the late 2e-3e post wars set with fiends banished? Ideas are popping up for a fiend hunting background.

Where is Eru Tovar? In the Empire of Iuz? I'm not that familiar with the name.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 12, 2006)

Very cool that you're going for your IB, LO. Hang in there -- the work will be worth it.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for the support   

+Fixed the pointbuy

If ninja:
Str 10 (2)
Dex 15 (8)
Con 12 (4)
Int 14 (6)
Wis 14 (6)
Cha 10 (2)

If rogue:
Str 10 (2)
Dex 16 (10)
Con 12 (4)
Int 14 (6)
Wis 10 (2)
Cha 12 (4)

(sry, don't have the point buy gudelines here, was a 17 worth 12 points?)


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Thanks for the support
> 
> +Fixed the pointbuy
> 
> ...




Start at base 8 each
9-14 1 point each
15-16 2 points
17-18 3 points


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2006)

What's the starting gold for 4th level?


----------



## Land Outcast (May 12, 2006)

...


----------



## Malvoisin (May 13, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Woohoo!
> 
> I will look over Complete Warrior and the hexblade class this weekend in preparation for character creation.
> 
> ...




Time period is that established by the Living Greyhawk Gazeteer, CY591.  Post Greyhawk Wars, and the Flight of Fiends did occur, although there is now strong evidence that demons and devils are returning to Oerth.  Thus, a fiend hunter could still be very much in demand.

Eru Tovar is the capital town of the lands of the Wolf Nomads.  It lies at the eastern edge of the Wolf Nomads' territory, bordering the Cold Marshes and near the source of the Balck Water River.  Eru Tovar also is very near to the disputed borders of the territories of Iuz.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 13, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> What's the starting gold for 4th level?




Per the DMG, 4th level characters should start at 5400 gp.  As you can see, I have stuck closely to this guideline.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 13, 2006)

Can everyone have a completed character sheet posted by, say, next Wednesday?  I'd like to get the game rolling within a week's time, if possible.

Thanks,
Malvoisin


----------



## Phyrrus (May 13, 2006)

*Stat Sheet*: [sblock]

Brother Ortak of Boccob
Male Human
NG Medium 
Init: +1; Senses: Listen +4 [+2 Wis, +2 Alertness Feat], Spot +4 [+2 Wis, +2 Alerness Feat]
Languages: Common, Draconic, Celestial, Infernal
Exp: 6785 (10K needed for 5th)
------------------------------------------------------------------------
AC 12, touch 11, flat-footed 11 [+1 Dex, +1 Bracers, +4 Mage Armor Spell, +4 Shield Spell]
HD: 4d4+4 (hp 16)
Resist:
Fort +3 [+1 Class, +1 Con, +1 Belt of Resistance]
Ref +3 [+1 Class, +1 Dex, +1 Belt of Resistance]
Will +9 [+4 Class, +2 Wis, +1 Belt of Resistance, +2 Iron Will Feat]
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares)
Melee: Darkwood Quarterstaff. +2, d6/d6, 20 B 
Ranged: +2
Space: 5 ft. Reach: 5 ft.
Base Atk +3; Grp +1 [+1 Bab, +0 Str]
Special Actions:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 17 (+1 @ 4th), Wis 14, Cha 10

Feats: Scribe Scroll (Class bonus), Alertness (Familiar bonus), Improved Familiar (Human Bonus), Iron Will (1st Level), Craft Wonderous Item (3rd Level)

Skills: Concentration +6 (5), Decipher Script +8 (5), Knowledge (Arcana) +10 (7), Knowledge (the Planes) +10 (7), Knowledge (history) +10 (7), Search +6 (1cc), Sense Motive +5 (1cc), Spellcraft +10 (7)

Possessions: 

Darkwood Quarterstaff, Wyvernhide Bracers of Prot +1, Belt of Resistance +1, Continual Light Bullseye Lantern*, Scrollcase Organizer w/ 10 of 15 slots filled: _Identify* (1st) x2, Arcane Lock* (3rd) x1, Mount* (4th) x2, Scorching Ray* (3rd, 30ft) x 2, Comprehend Languages* (4th) x1, Mage Armor* (4th) x2_, Spellpouch, Belt pouch Backpack w/following contents: 2 potions of CLW, Spellbook, Bedroll, waterskin, silk rope 50' ft, ink, inkpen, 5 sheets of parchment

*= items created/enchanted by Ortek

120 gp worth of misc coins, trade bars and trade letters




Spellbook:

0- All
1st- Mage Armor, Identify, Comprehend Languages, Erase, Color Spray, Shield, Magic Missle, Mount, Tenser's Floating Disk*, Endure Elements*
2nd- Continual Flame, Rope Trick, Web, Arcane Lock, Scorching Ray*

*=purchased and added in scribing fees associated with each spell.[/sblock]

Familiar:

Korto[sblock]
Razor hawk
Tiny Construct
Hit dice 4d4
HP 8
Initiative: +3
Speed: 10 ft' (2 squares), fly 60 ft' (average)
Armor Class: 22 ( +2 Size, +3 Dex, +7 Natural) touch 15, flat footed 19
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/-9
Attack: Wing Blades +6 melee (1d8-2)
Full Attack: Wing Blades +6 melee (1d8-2)
Special Traits: Construct Traits, familiar traits, low-light vision
Saves: +3 Fort, +5  Ref, +9 Will 
Abilities: Str 7, Dex 17, Con - , Int 7, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +4, Spot +12
Feats: Flyby attack. Weapon Finesse[/sblock]

*History*:[sblock]

Ortak’s first memories were of books and the priests of Boccob who read to him every night. Growing up in a monastery dedicated to knowledge, Ortak knew early on in life that Boccob had chosen him to follow along in the footsteps of his faith. This realization also brought the knowledge that it was not as a priest he was to serve, but as a brother practitioner of the arcane way.

Mastering cantrips quickly, Ortak was apprenticed at fourteen to a traveling Loremaster who hoped that his young protégé’ would decide to dedicate himself to the art of Divination above all others.

However, Ortak could not be swayed into believing that turning his back to any school of magic was something Boccob would approve of. In his opinion, at any given time, he might need access to a spell or enchantment and cutting himself off from that was not a wise decision.

When Ortak was twenty, he was released from his apprenticeship and told to see the world through his own eyes. Socially inept from his sheltered childhood, Ortak struggled with the customs that he had witnessed his Master handle easily. He journeyed to the closest town in hopes of finding others looking to make a name for themselves, but found only common people trying to make ends meet. When his funds began to run low, Ortak began working as a scribe for the local tax collector to earn enough coins to leave for Greyhawk. For six months, he saved every copper he could and when a coachman came by who was willing to take his meager collection of coin and his offer to ride atop as a watcher he was traveling once more.

In the Free City, Ortak was once again an orphan, but this time he was not without resources. Arriving on the doorsteps to the Halls of Knowledge in Greyhawk, Ortak found food and shelter and the Church quickly found him work. The years passed and as they did Ortak’s mastery of his magic increased with them.

Solitary by nature, Ortak began feeling that something was missing when he traveled for the Church. Although he had sworn that he would never summon another familiar after his first was slain while saving his life from a robber’s blade, he knew that logically speaking it would be to his benefit if he were not alone so much. Digging into the Church’s vaults, Ortak began researching the art of creating quasi-sentient constructs and bonding them as a companion. While he knew his skills were not to the level of those who wrote the manuals he read, he still felt it was something he could do with time and patience. Over the course of the next year, Ortak spent a great deal of his time and collected savings and when Karto opened his mechanical eyes Ortak could feel the confusion behind them in his soul, and he knew he had succeeded. 

Reinvigorated by his success, Ortak gladly took the next assignment the Church had for him. He was to travel to the northern border town of Eru Tovar and seek out the man called Arakk. What the man had requested of the Church, Ortak did not know, but whatever it was it warranted the request to press on as quickly as possible.

A day out of Eru Tovar now, Ortak knows he will reach the Wyvern’s Sting on time, but his curiosity has been growing as the mystery behind the request grows inside his mind. This uneasiness has transferred into Karto as well and the mechanical bird has taken to scouting further and further ahead as if it was willing his Master to walk faster.[/sblock]

*Description:*[sblock]

A man of thirty summers, Ortak is thin and unassuming in appearance. His clothes are of simple and sturdy make, with the exception of the two items. A finely crafted leather belt is looped through the rungs in his breeches; the silver buckle that secures it has several small runes etched into the metal. The other is a matching pair of bracers, the tips of the leather bands are all that escape from the long sleeves of his shirt.

His brown hair is curly and thick, looking as if it has not seen a barber’s blade in far too long, and his green eyes are bright and attentive.

Perched on his shoulder is a mechanical hawk crafted from silver and iron. The razor edge of its talons glint when the light strikes them and several arcane glyphs are worked into the creature’s breast and wings. Its eyes glow with a steady violet light.
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (May 13, 2006)

[sblock=Stats]*Idivien, Shadowalker*
*Male Tiefling Rogue 3*
LN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init:* +8; Senses Listen +7 [+0 Wis], Spot +7 [+0 Wis], *Darkvision 60ft.*
*Languages:* Common, Infernal, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 18, touch 14, flat-footed 14 [+4 Dex, +4 Armor]
*HD:* 3d6+3 (hp x)
*Resist:* 
          Fort +3 [+1 Class, +1 Con, +1 Resistance]
          Ref +8 [+3 Class, +4 Dex, +1 Resistance]
          Will +2 [+1 Class, +0 Wis, +1 Resistance]
C/E/F resistance 5
Evasion
Trapsense +1
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee:* Mwk Rapier +7 (1d6/18-20) or
*Ranged:* Longbow +6 (1d8/x3) 
*Space:* 5 ft. Reach: 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +2; *Grp* +2 [+2 Bab, +0 Str]
*Special Actions:* _Darkness_*, Sneak Attack +2d6, Trapfinding
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities:* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Feats:* Improved Inititative, Weapon Finesse
*Skills:* 
Bluff *+8* [6r, +2 Racial]
Disable Device *+11* [6r, +3 Int, +2 Mwk. tools]
Diplomacy *+6* [6r]
Escape Artist *+10* [6r, +4 Dex]
Gather Information *+6* [67r]
Hide *+12* [6r, +4 Dex, +2 Racial]
Listen *+6* [67r]
Move Silently *+10 *[6r, +4 Dex]
Search *+9* [6r, +3 Int]
Spot *+6* [6r]
Tumble *+10* [6r, +4 Dex]
[sblock=Possessions] 2.8 gp
Longbow; 75 gp
Mwk Rapier; 320 gp
Dagger; (x3); 6 gp
Mwk Silver dagger; 322 gp
-
Mwk Thieves’ tools; 100 gp
Backpack; 2 gp
Bedroll; 1 sp
Winter Blanket; 5 sp
Scroll Case; 1 gp
Crowbar;	2 gp
Flint and steel; 1 gp
Grappling hook; 1 gp
Oil flask(x5); 5 sp
Rope, silk (50 ft.); (x2); 20 gp
Sack; 1 sp
Shovel; 2 gp
Waterskin; 1 gp
-
Cold weather outfit; 8 gp
Explorer’s outfit; [Free!]
Acid flask; (x5); 50 gp
Tanglefoot bag (x3); 150 gp
Tindertwig; (x10); 10 gp
-
Cure light wounds potion; (x3); 150 gp
-
+1 Studded Leather; 1175 gp
Cloak of resistance +1; 1,000 gp
Hevard's Handy Haversack; 2,000 gp
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]At the age of two he was given in "tutelage" to a mage without the prejudice his noble parents had. Yet they didn't want to lose total contact, so every now and then he received missives along with gold to pay for his "safekeeping".

The intent was just to keep him away from the family, but said mage had other plans in store for him, an ongoing observation of the awakening of magic in someone with The Art latent within. Success showed up soon enough; at the age of ten he could already bring forth his will to shape magic to his service... to his tutor this hadn't been possible until the age of seventeen, at least not with such control. The *only* flaw would be that he would not progress further than clouding out the light from a room... which soon made any real interest from his tutor to fall to nothingness.

But he didn't lose time, gradually he started learning about what was that that had brough him here, what was that which allowed his though to sculpt reality. He learned about the reason for his sharp teeth being unusually black and the back of his hands being covered with hard black scales. He wasn't surprised, nor scared, nor bothered by it... but was bored.

At the age of fifteen, when he only worked as a cadet for the old grey-bearded man, he departed without warning but not without forethought. Not to his household, serious doubts about how he would be received were present, he went to the city. Cloth wrappings around his hands, and smiling as little as possible should do the trick.

_There I adapted fast enough, and learnt to adapt others to work towards my ends. I learnt to make friends and to get myself out of whatever trouble I got because of *uncustomary* works, I quickly found my way into hiring my talents... to people such as you master... your previous fat damned master.

But that kind of work sometimes gets one into serious trouble in a city, especially if you murder someone...

Hey! don't look at me that way, I was only doing justice, the fat dastard was going to give me in to the city guard; he seemed offended because I changed my ideas about what my share should be... and I started selling the stuff on my own.

Justice or not, it still meant that before morning being outta there would be good for my health. *But you!* Damned dead fencer's bird kept following me, even spat one or two insults, fine... as long as you don't peck out my eyes...

So here we are, just entered the *grandiose* carreer of adventuring, or at least I intend us to... But for the last week all we achieved has been waiting in this damned damp hole the innkeeper calls a room. Throwing daggers at the wall, waiting for the guy to call us out when Arakk comes searching for... how did the paper say? Need of some qualified folk? that's it.

He should pay better than the fat dastard... I mean, your master sold stuff to him, surely he made some profit out of it._[/sblock]

[sblock=Description]A young man of normal height if a bit taller than most humans and of wiry complexion. Whenever he removes his cloak's hood, his short and untamable grey hair comes into view along with a pair of eyes of the same steely colour. Pale skin and sharp factions hint at some non-human heritage, maybe elven.

Dressed in normal travel clothes under his cloak, the only curious facts about his clothing are the loose cloth "scarf" he has wrapped around the lower half of his face, and the bandages covering the back of his hands, made of the same material.

The Raven on his left shoulder craws.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 13, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Per the DMG, 4th level characters should start at 5400 gp.  As you can see, I have stuck closely to this guideline.




Sorry I kept looking back at the first post for additional guidelines and didn't notice it was in that later one.


----------



## Voadam (May 13, 2006)

*Aeligim Telrunya Elven Hexblade*

Aeligim Telrunya
Elven hexblade 4
CN

Str 12
Dex 18
Con 13
Int  10
Wis   8
Cha 14

BAB +4
AC 19 (chain shirt +5, dex +4) t 14, ff 15

F +3, R +6, W+4 (+2 versus magic)

Init +4
Grapple +5
Move 30'

Bow +9 RI 110 1d8+1 x3
spike +9 1d6 silver
Rapier +9 1d6+1 18-20
Kukri +8 1d4+1 18-20 cold iron

Feats: Point Blank Shot, Weapon Finesse,
Skills:
Intimidate +9
Knowledge Arcane: +7

Spells Known: 
1 Protection from Evil,  Uncontrollable Hideous Laughter

Hex 1/day DC 14 Will (-2 on attacks, damage, saves, skills, checks)
Mettle (evasion for will and fortitude magic)

Equipment
Masterwork composite longbow str +1 500 gp 3 lbs.
quiver 20 cold iron arrows 2 gp 3 lbs.
Chain shirt +1 1,250 gp 25 lbs.
Silver masterwork armor spike 370 gp -lbs.
Masterwork rapier 320 gp 2lbs.
Kukri cold iron 16 gp 2 lbs.
Cloak of Resistance +1 1,000 gp
Wand of magic weapon 750 gp
Backpack 2 gp 2 lbs.
food, sundries ~5 gp
Bag of Tricks gray 900 gp
286 gp

35+ lbs. 43 lbs. for light encumbrance

Aeligim grew up on the wild coast which was a haven for many individualistic arcane casters and adventurers. Like most elves Aeligim was drawn to both martial and magical practices. Aeligim, however, was always drawn to the darker arts and studied much about the casters who summoned demons and other practitioners of black magic. He took up the study himself so that he could face the twin great evils of the time, the fiend ridden throne of the Great Kingdom, and the burgeoning empire of Iuz ruled by the ascended demonspawn god. The pursuit of great evil requires knowledge of great evil and Feanaro set himself to learning all he could no matter the costs to his own soul. In pursuing witches and fiends he has never shirked from what needs to be done and he has dispatched many by turning the dark arts against them.

Tall and broad for an elf, Aeligim is imposing in his silver spiked armor with his blades and bow at his side. His eyes seem to be a bit hollowed out with dark shadows around them from long nights spent hunting down knowledge or foes, or perhaps simply the fanatacism of his chosen calling. His blond hair is worn long and pulled back. 

Picture http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/cw_ag/75396.jpg

Recently Aeligim heard of a witch in the cold marshes that he wants to investigate. He heard that a collector called Arakk from Eru Tovar is outfitting an expedition to the marshes and feels that it is a worthwile method of journeying there.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 13, 2006)

I think I have the sheet completed. Please let me know if I did anything that was totally wrong. Just so everyone will be on the same page, creating my familiar cost me 1350 gps and was by far my most expensive purchased item.


----------



## Rayex (May 13, 2006)

First draft of the lizard

[sblock]Gnro

Female Poison Dusk Lizardfolk, Favored Soul of Semuanya 3

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Age: 16
Deity: Semuanya 
Size: S
Type: Humanoid 
Speed: 30 ft.
Space: 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Exp: 7000

Str: 14 (+2) 6
Dex: 14 (+2) 4 + 2racial
Con: 16 (+3) 6 + 2racial
Int: 10 (+0) 2
Wis: 12 (+1) 4 
Cha: 12 (+1) 6 - 2racial

HP: 28 (3d8 + 9Con)

AC: 22 (10 + 2dex + 5armor + 1enchantment + 3natural + 1size) / 13 / 20

Saves: 
Fortitude: +7 (3base + 3con + 1resistance)
Reflex: +6 (3base + 2dex + 1resistance)
Will: +5 (3base + 1wis + 1resistance)

Init: +2 (2dex)

Base attack bonus: +2

Attacks: 
Masterwork Greatclub: +7 (2base + 2str + 1size + 1focus + 1MW), 1d8+3 damage, Threat 20/x2

Spells:
Spells per day: 6/6
DC: 10 + spell level + 1wis
Spells known: 5/4
0: Create Water, Detect Poison, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink
1: Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith, Lesser Vigor, Resurgence

Skills:
Skill points: 12
Max Rank: 6
Concentration: 9 (6ranks + 3con) 
Heal: 7 (6ranks + 1wis)

Feats: 
Lvl 1 - Combat Casting
Lvl 3 - Augumented Healing
Favored Soul lvl 3: Weapon Focus (Greatclub)

Languages: 
Common
Draconic

Equipment:
Masterwork Greatclub
+1 breastplate
Cloak of Resistance +1
Scroll of Cure Moderate Wounds x3
Scroll of Delay Poison x2
Wand of Cure Light Wounds
Wand of Magic Missiles (1st)
Potion of Sanctuary x4
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x4
Backpack
Bedroll
Food rations, x6
Silk rope, 50 ft.

100 gp in gems.
79 gp 9sp

Racial abilities
Chameleon Skin:
Hold Breath:
Low-light vision

Class features
Deity's Weapon Focus

Proficiencies:
Light Weapons
Deity's Favored Weapon (Greatclub)
Light Armor
Medium Armor
Shields (Not tower)

Gnro grew up in a fairly small tribe. Her parents always insisted she was a blesses child, as she was the first child who grew beyond infancy in a long time. As she gre up, it became apparent that they were right. She was able to heal injuries that would have been fatal, and soon was given the privilege to learn from the tribes shaman. 
The tutelage was short though. When the shaman came to realize that Grno was surpassing even him in the skills of the divine, he sent her on a "quest", to locate a sacred shrine of Semuanya. Dutyfully she left the tribe, and started her search. Soon she came in contact with other races. Humans, elves, dwarves, gnolls, ogres... the world is full of strange, ugly creatures, but she tries her best to befriend them, and help them in their need. Perhaps they might help her in return.
[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (May 13, 2006)

@All: I will go over the various character sheets as presented so far, and let you know if I see anything that looks questionable.

@Rayex: Just as a role-playing note, Gnro is going to have an interesting time of it in Eru Tovar.  The wolf nomads are bitter enemies of the humanoids of Iuz' armies, as well as various strange creatures that come forth from the Cold Marshes and Blackmoor.  I strongly recommend that she disguise herself and tread very carefully while in the town. The people there will be extremely untrusting at best...and more likely, she would be attacked on sight.


----------



## Rayex (May 13, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> @Rayex: Just as a role-playing note, Gnro is going to have an interesting time of it in Eru Tovar.  The wolf nomads are bitter enemies of the humanoids of Iuz' armies, as well as various strange creatures that come forth from the Cold Marshes and Blackmoor.  I strongly recommend that she disguise herself and tread very carefully while in the town. The people there will be extremely untrusting at best...and more likely, she would be attacked on sight.





Sounds like fun! 

*Gnro dons the dark woolen cape and puts up her hood, carefully keeping her tail inside the cape. "Me gnome"*


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 13, 2006)

Whoops, double post


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 13, 2006)

*Harval Barleybeard*



> "Know, o prince, that between the years when the oceans drank Aventus and its gleaming cities, and the rise of the Sons of Dawn, there was an age undreamed of, when shining kingdoms lay spread across the world like blue mantles beneath the stars. Hither came Harval the Dwarf, red-haired, green-eyed, axe in hand, a thief, a reaver, a slayer, with gigantic melancholies and gigantic mirth, to tread the jeweled thrones of the world under his booted feet."




The scion of a farflung clan of dwarven brewmeisters, Harval Barleybeard is adventuring to raise the wergild to pay for the death of another dwarf he killed in his dwarfhold in a drunken rage and unable to return home until he does.

His time on the road has not been kind to Harval: Already not what anyone would consider a pretty dwarf, his nose has been badly broken, a chunk has been bitten out of his right ear and the thick golden red hair that once covered his right forearm has been burned off by acid, replaced with a livid red scar. But his green eyes are still bright, his braided beard and mustache are still thick and lustrous, his bald pate shiny and surprisingly unscarred and his limbs strong. At some point after a hard night of drinking, he thought it was a good idea to get the holy symbol of his god, the mug of Hanseath the Bearded One, tattooed on his left bicep, which he shows off proudly.

Much to the frustration of his clan elders, Harval never showed any interest in the clan's business, whether it was buying grain from human farmers, brewing the beer or selling it to dwarfholds. He couldn't even focus enough to learn how to read and write properly, relying on his brothers and many cousins for that, who mostly brought him along as a bodyguard on trading expeditions.

Despite his bluster, the dwarf is very insecure about not "being lettered" and his lack of education, as well as feeling a profound sense of shame about what led to his exile. Unfortunately, all of these are hidden behind a great deal of bravado and his hidden resentments and insecurities typically manifest as bouts of great rage, punctuated by vivid obscenities. He always suspects non-dwarves of talking down to him and of being an embarassment to other dwarves, and he reacts to both sorts of perceived slights by pushing away others and, eventually, rage.

His primary goal is to acquire enough gold to return home as quickly as possible, with a secondary goal of becoming a better dwarf, including, eventually, learning how to read and learning enough about beer to become useful to his clan as something other than a reliable pair of fists. So far, his primary method of research has been drinking until he falls down.

Those who have encountered Harval typically recall him as a drunken lout, but those who have fought beside (or against him) remember him instead as a spitting, cursing, snarling whirlwind of violence, which he seeks to call upon for the right reasons, with increasing success.

In his dreams, he follows a bear with fur the color of his beard northwards, ever northwards. What the bear is leading him towards, he does not know, but he has now found himself in this misbegotten northern swamp town, at the behest of a rich fool of a merchant. Anything to help raise the weregild Harval need to one day go home to his people, he thinks ...



> "Harval, what is best in life?"
> 
> "Fightin', eatin', drinkin', screwin', crappin'. Not necessarily in that order."




Harval Barleybeard
Chaotic Good dwarf barbarian 4

Strength 17 (+3)
Dexterity 10
Constitution 18 (+4)
Intelligence 10
Wisdom 10
Charisma 8 (-1)

Hit Points: 46
Armor Class: 17 (+5 breastplate, +2 heavy darkwood shield)

Base Attack: +4
Masterwork Greataxe: +8 melee (1d12 +4, x3)
Masterwork Dwarven waraxe: +8 melee (1d10 + 3, x3)
Masterwork Spiked gauntlet: +8 melee (1d4 + 3, x2)
Masterwork Dagger: +8 melee (1d4 + 3, 19-20)
Throwing axe: +4 ranged (1d6, x2)

Saving Throws: Fortitude +8, Reflex +1, Will +1

Feats: Cleave, Power Attack
Skills: Climb 7 (4 + 3), Intimidate 3 (4 - 1), Jump 7 (4 + 3), Listen 4 (4 + 0), Search 2 (2 + 0), Spot 2 (2 + 0), Survival 4 (4 + 0)

Languages: Dwarven, Common (illiterate)



			
				Class abilities said:
			
		

> Fast Movement (Ex): A barbarian's land speed is faster than the norm for his race by +10 feet. This benefit applies only when he is wearing no armor, light armor, or medium armor and not carrying a heavy load.
> 
> Rage (Ex): Harval can fly into a rage a certain number twice a day. In a rage, a barbarian temporarily gains a +4 bonus to Strength, a +4 bonus to Constitution, and a +2 morale bonus on Will saves, but he takes a -2 penalty to Armor Class. At the end of the rage, the barbarian loses the rage modifiers and restrictions and becomes fatigued (-2 penalty to Strength, -2 penalty to Dexterity, can't charge or run) for the duration of the current encounter. Harval can fly into a rage only once per encounter.
> 
> ...





			
				Dwarf traits said:
			
		

> Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
> 
> Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
> 
> ...




Equipment: backpack, bedroll, brooch of shielding (101 charges), chalk, cloak of resistance +1, 50' of hemp rope, explorer's outfit, flint and steel, waterskin, 5 torches, 10 days of trail rations, dice, playing cards with pornographic illustrations

Weapons and armor: Masterwork silvered greataxe, masterwork cold iron dwarven waraxe, masterwork breastplate, masterwork heavy darkwood shield (spiked), masterwork spiked gauntlet, throwing axe, masterwork dagger

Wealth: 30 gold pieces, plus 700 gold pieces worth of gems sewn into the lining of his belt


----------



## Malvoisin (May 14, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun!
> 
> *Gnro dons the dark woolen cape and puts up her hood, carefully keeping her tail inside the cape. "Me gnome"*




Outstanding!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 14, 2006)

Everyone's progress is looking good so far.  I haven't had a great deal of time to look over the specifics yet, but by Monday I should be able to digest those character sheets that are complete to this point.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 15, 2006)

@Phyrrus:

I'm looking over Ortak now.

I did have one question about his skill points.  I calculated that he should have 42 ranks to assign, and it looks like you used several more than this number.

Can you double check it for me?

BTW, Ortak's hit point total will be 16.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 15, 2006)

Phyrrus,

I also noticed a discrepancy where Ortak's weapon is listed as either a Darkwood or a Duskwood quarterstaff.  I am assuming that Darkwood is correct....


----------



## Malvoisin (May 15, 2006)

Rayex:

I've been looking over Gnro's sheet, and everything looks pretty good to me.

You might add a combat line for her natural claw attacks, if you want.

Starting hp is 28.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 15, 2006)

Whizbang:

Harval's stats are too high.  His numbers currently add up to more than a 28 point buy.

Can you please take a look at them and revise?

Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 15, 2006)

Land Outcast and Voadam:

Since your characters are still in progress, I'm not going to go over them carefully yet.

Please let me know when they are finished, and I will go over them at that time.

Thanks!
Malvoisin


----------



## Voadam (May 15, 2006)

I've got all the mechanics done except spending 1,200 gp (might do another wand and some scrolls) if you want to check that over. I need to write out all the descriptive stuff though (name, background, description).


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 15, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Whizbang:
> 
> Harval's stats are too high.  His numbers currently add up to more than a 28 point buy.
> 
> ...



Sorry about that. He was created at level 1 for a campaign that never took off, and I had thought he was a 28 point buy, but it looks like not. He should be in the right spot now, accounting for the +2/-2 dwarf stats and +1 for his level.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 15, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Phyrrus,
> 
> I also noticed a discrepancy where Ortak's weapon is listed as either a Darkwood or a Duskwood quarterstaff.  I am assuming that Darkwood is correct....




Malvoisin:

Fixed the skill error, it was the cc bandit, and added his XP total to the sheet and updated the hps.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 16, 2006)

Hey all,

My wife is sick, so my household duties have taken a bit of an uptick....

I should be able to spend more time on the character sheets Wednesday morning, so don't worry if you don't hear much from me today.

I envision the first IC post appearing late this week (shooting for Friday).

*Voadam and Land Outcast, any chance of you completing your equipment lists/other details by tomorrow?

Thanks,
Malvoisin


----------



## Land Outcast (May 16, 2006)

> *Voadam and Land Outcast, any chance of you completing your equipment lists/other details by tomorrow?



chances of that happening tend towards 0.

(I'm between part I and II of an exam. Part one today, part II tomorrow)


----------



## Voadam (May 16, 2006)

Aeligim Telrunya, elven hexblade complete.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 16, 2006)

But I managed to find the time in between 
 completed


----------



## Malvoisin (May 17, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> But I managed to find the time in between
> completed




Now THAT'S dedication! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 17, 2006)

Players, I have created a Rogue's Gallery thread here!

Phyrrus and Rayex, you can go ahead and post your sheets over there now.

Approval for the other three should be coming along soon.

Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 17, 2006)

Whizbang, go ahead and increase Harval's hit point total to 59.  Having done that, you can copy him over to the Rogue's Gallery thread when ready.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 17, 2006)

Voadam,

Aeligim's hp total will be 37.  

Also, I noticed that you listed a +1 Cloak of Protection on his sheet, but it seems you meant a +1 Cloak of Resistance, based on its cost and save score increases.

Also, I should point out that he is carrying a medium load, even with some of the mundane gear unaccounted for.  Do you want to adjust for that?


----------



## Malvoisin (May 17, 2006)

Guys,

I was just glancing over Gnro's sheet once more, and realized something (if my understanding of the rules is correct...)

Wouldn't Gnro, as a Favored Soul, have to make a Use Magic Device skill check to use a wand of Magic Missile (since Magic Missile is not on the Favored Soul class spell list)?

And, Gnro does not have any skill points in Use Magic Device....so, is this item of any use to her?

Comments welcome....


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 17, 2006)

And Use Magic Device is trained-only. Gnro needs the skill or the wand swapped (for cure light wounds, maybe) instead, I guess.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 17, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> And Use Magic Device is trained-only. Gnro needs the skill or the wand swapped (for cure light wounds, maybe) instead, I guess.




Right, that's what I thought....

What say you, Rayex?


----------



## Rayex (May 17, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Right, that's what I thought....
> 
> What say you, Rayex?





Ooops, slight oversight from me there; it's supposed to be a wand of Cure Light Wounds, yes. *blushes*


----------



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2006)

Status Update:

Phyrrus and Voadam can go ahead and copy their PCs over to the Rogue's Gallery thread.

Land Outcast, I'll be able to go over your rogue for final approval tomorrow morning.

Then, expect the In-Character thread with first turn to come out just a bit later in the day! (I have the day off, so I'll have time to get things rolling.)

Huzzah!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2006)

Rayex,

I added up the value of Gnro's equipment, and it appears that you're a bit over the limit.

I calculated the value of the equipment listed as 5567 gp and 6 sp.  This does not include the additional money/gems listed on the sheet.

Can you take another look at this, and update the character's equipment please?

Thanks!


----------



## Rayex (May 18, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Rayex,
> 
> I added up the value of Gnro's equipment, and it appears that you're a bit over the limit.
> 
> ...




Updated it; Removed a few potions that I really didn't need. Should be correct now.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Updated it; Removed a few potions that I really didn't need. Should be correct now.




Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2006)

Hmm, I've got another question for the rules gurus.

How many skill points should Land Outcast's rogue have?  I was figuring 66, but he's got 77 on his sheet.  I've always been a little hazy on figuring out skill points for Level Adjusted races.  Anybody got the answer?


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Voadam,
> 
> Aeligim's hp total will be 37.
> 
> ...




I meant the standard srd/DMG cloak of resistance, old edition habits die hard.

I didn't figure out encumbrance thinking it wouldn't be an issue.

Ditching the 10lb rope I calculate out 35 lbs out of 43 for light encumbrance.

Look good?


----------



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2006)

Land Outcast,

I added up the total value of the items Idivien has, and it looks like you short-changed yourself a bit.  I calculated that it totals to 4297.2 gp spent (giving him his explorer's outfit for free).  So, you actually should have a bit more than 700 gp left to spend, if you want.  Please double check this, and adjust accordingly.

However, he also is overloaded.  He's carrying around 112 pounds of gear, and that puts him beyond a Heavy load, and into the "I can't even move" category of encumbrance.  So, you'll need to readjust his equipment, or find some other way to reduce the burden.


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hmm, I've got another question for the rules gurus.
> 
> How many skill points should Land Outcast's rogue have?  I was figuring 66, but he's got 77 on his sheet.  I've always been a little hazy on figuring out skill points for Level Adjusted races.  Anybody got the answer?




Nonhuman Rogue 3 int 16 should have (8+3) x 6 skill points = 66, max skill rank of 6.

LA and ECL is irrelevant to calculating skill points, just class and or racial HD plus int and race bonuses.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Nonhuman Rogue 3 int 16 should have (8+3) x 6 skill points = 66, max skill rank of 6.
> 
> LA and ECL is irrelevant to calculating skill points, just class and or racial HD plus int and race bonuses.




That's what I thought too.  There you have it, Land Outcast.  Can you please rework Idivien's skill points as well?


----------



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I meant the standard srd/DMG cloak of resistance, old edition habits die hard.




Yeah, I know what you mean! 



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> I didn't figure out encumbrance thinking it wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Ditching the 10lb rope I calculate out 35 lbs out of 43 for light encumbrance.
> 
> Look good?




It works for me.  Technically, the armor spikes weigh 10 pounds, but that seems a little bit ridiculous to me.  So, let's just go with it as is.

I really hate being a rules nazi about encumbrance, because I think it just saps the fun from the game.  But, then again, some order of realism is necessary to prevent opportunistic players from freely waltzing around with hundreds of pounds of gear and loot. Ultimately, I just try to rely on common sense, but I thought that to start we should probably use the rules to establish a baseline.

Enough rambling. Aeligim looks good, go ahead and post him to the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 18, 2006)

Sorry for the errors, as I mentioned, I made him up in spare time I had between study time; so I didn't even have the opportunity to doublecheck.

I had calculated my skills as a 4th level rogue (7 ranks instead of 6).

I'll get a Hevard's Handy Haversack.
Mwk longbow
5 3 CLW potions
delay poison potion
5 smokesticks
5 3 tanglefoot bags

2.8 gp left


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know what you mean!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are right, I was only looking in the weapons section for the armor spikes when calculating, but it refers you to the armor section where it is +10 lbs. Seems an unnecessary cross-reference instead of just posting the information in both places.

I will post him as is so we can begin and get on to the adventuring.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2006)

Land Outcast, thanks for fixing the skills, they look fine now.

As for the Heward's Handy Haversack....

Well, it does exceed my stated limit for the value of any single item (it costs 2000 gp)

Still, I'm inclined to allow it.  I don't like hosing characters with encumbrance problems, as I stated before.  The Haversack neatly solves the problem.

So, I will allow it.  Land Outcast, you can go ahead and post Indivien over to the Rogue's Gallery.

@Everyone: To be fair, this now raises the single item maximum to 2000 gp for all characters.  If anyone wants to redo his equipment list with this new limit in mind, please feel free to do so.  Total limit is still 5500 gp.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2006)

Whizbang:

Just a couple of minor things on Harval's sheet....

You can apply his +3 STR bonus to the damage from his throwing axe.

His Climb and Jump skills will incur an armor check penalty that is not reflected on the sheet.

Technically, you don't have to specify his shield as Masterwork and Darkwood, because an item made of Darkwood is automatically considered to be Masterwork.

What can I say, I'm kind of a perfectionist....


----------



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2006)

@Rayex,

I was looking over Gnro's equipment again, and I noticed that she is still a bit over-equipped.  The value of each scroll of Cure Moderate Wounds and Delay Poison would be 200 gp per spell, for a total of 800 gp.  You've got it listed as totalling 600 gp.  I'm sorry, but you're going to need to pare down that equipment list just a bit more.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2006)

While I know there are still some minor details to be resolved regarding the character's sheets, I wanted to get the ball rolling with the in-character thread. No need to let such details stop the game from getting started, right? 

Here you go!  Have fun!

Fiend's Embrace In-Character Thread


----------



## Rayex (May 18, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> @Rayex,
> 
> I was looking over Gnro's equipment again, and I noticed that she is still a bit over-equipped.  The value of each scroll of Cure Moderate Wounds and Delay Poison would be 200 gp per spell, for a total of 800 gp.  You've got it listed as totalling 600 gp.  I'm sorry, but you're going to need to pare down that equipment list just a bit more.





According to the DMG, both Delay Poison and Cure Moderate wounds scrolls are 150gp a piece. As are ALL 2nd level divine spells scrolls.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> According to the DMG, both Delay Poison and Cure Moderate wounds scrolls are 150gp a piece. As are ALL 2nd level divine spells scrolls.




Ah, my fault!  I was looking at the list of prices for *arcane* spell scrolls, not *divine* spell scrolls.

Sorry about the mistake, carry on, nothing to see here.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2006)

Land Outcast, I will give you a result for your Gather Information check shortly, but I just wanted to hold off long enough for at least a couple of the other players to have a chance to post.

FYI.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 18, 2006)

Prior to his unjust imprisonment, Harval was only in town for a few hours, and during his imprisonment, he had no contact with anyone but inquisitive fleas and rats. So although he's technically not just getting to town, he is for all intents just as new to these parts as the rest of the group.

I hope this artistic license wasn't overstepping my bounds.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Prior to his unjust imprisonment, Harval was only in town for a few hours, and during his imprisonment, he had no contact with anyone but inquisitive fleas and rats. So although he's technically not just getting to town, he is for all intents just as new to these parts as the rest of the group.
> 
> I hope this artistic license wasn't overstepping my bounds.




I wouldn't say this was overstepping of any bounds, Whizbang.  It works well as an introduction.

Although, I do have to point out that for punching the personal mount of Bargru, The Fearless Wolf Leader, Tarkhan of all the Wegwuir, Commander of the Relentless Horde, Harval is lucky to still be breathing at all.  He got off easy.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 18, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say this was overstepping of any bounds, Whizbang.  It works well as an introduction.
> 
> Although, I do have to point out that for punching the personal mount of Bargru, The Fearless Wolf Leader, Tarkhan of all the Wegwuir, Commander of the Relentless Horde, Harval is lucky to still be breathing at all.  He got off easy.



I figured Tarkhan wasn't around or was concerned with other issues at the time. I can certainly have him be post-whipping, though.

WWCD - What would Conan do?


----------



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I figured Tarkhan wasn't around or was concerned with other issues at the time. I can certainly have him be post-whipping, though.
> 
> WWCD - What would Conan do?




Let's just say, Harval should be careful not to cause too much more trouble within the confines of Eru Tovar....


----------



## Malvoisin (May 19, 2006)

Good posts so far, everyone.  I am hoping Phyrrus will be able to post today. Once he does, I'll probably fast forward to everyone arriving at the Wyvern's Sting. So, if there is anything else you want to say or do on the streets beforehand, please get it in quickly.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 19, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Let's just say, Harval should be careful not to cause too much more trouble within the confines of Eru Tovar....



He's already got the "get thrown in jail" and "get wasted" items checked off his Conan Checklist. (All good barbarians have a Conan Checklist.)

Now he has to "kill bald priest," "scale tall tower" and "fight abberation." And then "steal horse and ride out of town with prostitute with a heart of gold who will later rob and abandon him."

No more trouble with the guards in _this_ town!


----------



## Phyrrus (May 19, 2006)

Malvoisin: Just got some free time and will work on posting something now. Another joy of being the only one in the office..


----------



## Malvoisin (May 19, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Malvoisin: Just got some free time and will work on posting something now. Another joy of being the only one in the office..




Great!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 19, 2006)

Phyrrus,

I just wanted to point out that I can't let Ortak make a Knowledge (Local) skill check, because Knowledge checks are trained only.

Sorry.

Good first post, though.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 19, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Phyrrus,
> 
> I just wanted to point out that I can't let Ortak make a Knowledge (Local) skill check, because Knowledge checks are trained only.
> 
> ...




No problem. Just switch the knowledge (local) for a history check of the area and any footnotes he might recall.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 19, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> No problem. Just switch the knowledge (local) for a history check of the area and any footnotes he might recall.




Done!


----------



## Voadam (May 20, 2006)

Heads up, I will be away and do not expect to have internet access from Friday 5/26 through Sunday June 4.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 20, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Heads up, I will be away and do not expect to have internet access from Friday 5/26 through Sunday June 4.




Okay, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 22, 2006)

Players,

I'd like each of you to take the initiative to drive his character into the meeting room.  This could involve observing Idivien, asking questions of someone in the tavern ("Where can I find Arakk", etc.), or any other means that you think of.

If possible, please try to get this action posted today, as I'd like to post Arakk's presentation of the quest tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 23, 2006)

Players,

Arakk's proposition is before you!  Please role-play your character's reaction to his offer, as well as any questions you may have for him at this time.

Thanks!


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2006)

Over the weekend I got the PHB II, is the dark companion hexblade option OK for Aeligim?


----------



## Malvoisin (May 24, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Over the weekend I got the PHB II, is the dark companion hexblade option OK for Aeligim?




I'll have to check it out and let you know, Voadam.  I recently got a copy of the PHB II myself, but I'm still digesting its contents.  I should be able to give an answer tomorrow.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 24, 2006)

Okay, Voadam, I had some time to look over the dark companion variant, and I think it looks pretty cool.  Provided Aeligim pays the cost, and takes the required time to 'summon' it, go right ahead and take that option.

Fun role-playing opportunities with that, too, in my opinion...


----------



## Voadam (May 24, 2006)

I have to look it up as well again then, I just skimmed a bunch of PHII stuff and remember the dark companion sounded cool, a magical shadow panther within the hexblade that comes out in combat to curse foes by its mere presence. Certainly sounded more thematically appropriate than a familiar which the party already has enough of. I don't remember the costs so I will look it up again.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 24, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I have to look it up as well again then, I just skimmed a bunch of PHII stuff and remember the dark companion sounded cool, a magical shadow panther within the hexblade that comes out in combat to curse foes by its mere presence. Certainly sounded more thematically appropriate than a familiar which the party already has enough of. I don't remember the costs so I will look it up again.




Cost is merely 24 hours of time, and 100gp worth of 'magic materials'....

The 24 hours is no problem as the expedition into the swamps will probably take at least one day of in-game time for preparation (to purchase supplies, etc.), which would allow Aeligim time to summon his companion.

While the 'magical materials' may or may not be easily available in Eru Tovar, I would have no problem assuming that Aeligim already had such necessary materials with him, so long as you just spend the 100gp.

On a side note, I should mention that while Ortak's mechanical hawk is a familiar, Idivien's raven is just a pet.  Presumably, it exists just to add some flavor to his character.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 24, 2006)

Players,

Arakk's responses to your initial round of questions is posted now.  Good job so far! Please ask any further questions as you like, and hopefully at the end you'll all agree to participate in the quest!  At that point, I'll have Arakk present the map and journal notes.

@Rayex:  I've set up a situation for Gnro to reveal her race to the rest of the party, if you want to do so at this time.  If you'd rather handle her 'unveiling' in a different way, feel free to have her decline Arakk's request.

@All:  FYI, as Phyrrus hasn't been seen on ENWorld since May 20th, I'll be NPC-ing Ortak for the short-term future.  Hopefully, Phyrrus returns soon.

-Malvoisin


----------



## Malvoisin (May 25, 2006)

@Whizbang:

I'm presuming Harval is going to give some sort of affirmative response to join the quest into the Cold Marshes. I'm ready to have Arakk present the map and journal notes at any time, but I'd rather wait until you post first. If you aren't able to by tomorrow morning, I'll go ahead and post them at that time, under the afore-mentioned assumption.

@All:

Feel free to take advantage of this 'lull' in the conversation to talk to one another and introduce your PCs to each other.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 25, 2006)

Hoorah, the map and journal excerpts are up on the IC thread! (I suppose someone will have to read aloud for Harval's sake, eh?  )

I realize that the map, being rather stylized,  is not easily read. Let me know if you have questions about how to read or use it.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 26, 2006)

Guys, I hate to even be asking this, but how long do you think is a reasonable amount of time to wait for an unexpectedly absent player to return before looking to replace him?  Of course, I'm talking about Phyrrus. I don't mind NPC-ing his character for a while, but with no indication of if/when he's coming back, that makes it tough.  I guess the main reason it's on my mind right now is that it will be much easier from an in-game perspective to replace a PC while the group is still in Eru Tovar. Once in the Cold Marshes, it will be more challenging to write in a new character.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Malvoisin (May 26, 2006)

Arakk's offer to provide supplies is before you now. Think carefully about what you might need and respond in kind. Remeber, though, the characters will need to carry it all themselves, unless they want to try and take a pack animal into the swamp.

Remember also that the swamp's environment is a potential hazard to the PCs, just as much as any monsters or foes which may lurk therein.

Finally, keep in mind that there are no paths or tracks in the Cold Marshes, so Survival checks will be needed to keep from getting lost (although, having the map will help mitigate that somewhat).

Just some friendly food for thought...


----------



## Malvoisin (May 28, 2006)

Let's see, Phyrrus is MIA, and Voadam is away this week. Land Outcast and Whizbang, you've been doing a nice job of carrying on the conversation.

*Rayex*, anything for Gnro to add? Does she have requests for any supplies?

Today and tomorrow are pretty full days for me, since it's the Memorial Day holiday weekend here in the United States. So, I may not be able to post a whole lot until Tuesday. But, I'd like to get things rolling into the swamps on Tuesday, or, at the latest, Wednesday.

So, please try to wrap up the current conversation as soon as you can.  Thanks!


----------



## Rayex (May 28, 2006)

Sorry 'bout that; this weekend has been more than usual of things happened. *grins*


----------



## Land Outcast (May 28, 2006)

I can't but hope Phyrrus returns, but for quite selfish reasons: he's the DM of the just-launched Shackled City PbP I'm in...


----------



## Malvoisin (May 28, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Sorry 'bout that; this weekend has been more than usual of things happened. *grins*




No problem whatsoever Rayex!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 28, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> I can't but hope Phyrrus returns, but for quite selfish reasons: he's the DM of the just-launched Shackled City PbP I'm in...




I know, I'm eager to play in that one too.  

Whizbang's in it too....lots of overlap.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 29, 2006)

*Arcane Caster Wanted!*

With apologies to Phyrrus, should he return, I have decided to recruit a new arcane caster for this game. I want the party to be at full strength, with five active players, before the party sets off into the Cold Marshes.

All interested players, please post your interest here. Starting level is 4th. Please review this thread for all relevant character creation information. Not first come first served, but I reserve the right to close recruitment at any time, should I see a submission that I really like.

Should you have any questions, please feel free to ask.

Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 30, 2006)

Land Outcast, Whizbang, Rayex,

While we wait for someone to jump in and express interest in the arcane caster vacancy (*Anyone? Buehler? Is this thing on?*)....

Please do let me know if your character wants to make any special preparations during the day of downtime, while Arakk gathers the supplies.

I'm assuming that Voadam wants Aeligim to summon his dark companion, for example.  If nothing special, just post something to the effect that your character is resting, relaxing, etc.


----------



## hafrogman (May 30, 2006)

I have a concept for a character I'd like to put forth.  I can make him up pretty quickly, but I wanted to check if I'd be allowed to play him before I do the work.

Gunk
Goblin Wizard 4

STR 6
DEX 12
CON 14
INT 19
WIS 10
CHA 8

Gunk was a goblin.  Not quite as big or mean as his compatriots, he didn't get much respect from his tribe.  Goblins aren't exactly the top of the pecking order to begin with, and being at the bottom of their heirarchy was just adding insult to injury.  The main problem was, that Gunk was just plain smarter than everyone else.  But they were to brain-addled to even notice.  So he decided to do something to advance his own career.

The other goblins and their allies had clashed with a small group of adventurers, and somehow managed to capture the wizard.  They were warming up the water for the evening's stew (courtesy of their new arrival).  But the goblins watching the wizard got bored, and one by one wandered off to other parts of the cave. . . leaving young Gunk all alone guarding the wizard.

Ten minutes later, Gunk was escorting the wizard out of the cave.  All it took was a little explanation of the dinner menu, and the Wizard was more than willing to strike a deal.  Gunk got him out, and he taught Gunk magic.  The wizard was indeed an honorable type, and stuck to his end of the bargain.  Over the next few years Gunk was schooled in the arts arcane and was ready to set out on his own.  His master received notice of a job up in Eru Tovar and too busy to attend himself, he sent Gunk in his stead. . .


----------



## Malvoisin (May 31, 2006)

*hafrogman*, you're in!  Please go ahead and stat out your gobbo wizard, and let me know if you have any questions!

Please also familiarize yourself with the IC thread. I'll introduce Grunk on the morning that the quest into the swamps is to depart. Note also, that like Gnro, Gunk would need to hide his identity in Eru Tovar, or he would most likely be killed on sight.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 31, 2006)

@Everyone:

We'll take a brief break while our newset player, Hafrogman, gets his character put together. Not coincidentally, this also will bring us closer to the return of Voadam.

When next we resume, we'll introduce Gunk on the morning of the expedition's departure, and then off you go into the Cold Marshes!


----------



## hafrogman (May 31, 2006)

I put Gunk up in the RG, let me know what you think.  I added a stat block for his most common summon, for ease of reference.  He'll be coming in to town disguised as a halfling, using his wand of disguise self . . . as soon as the game starts I'll remove the first charge =)

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2860361&postcount=7


----------



## Malvoisin (May 31, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I put Gunk up in the RG, let me know what you think.  I added a stat block for his most common summon, for ease of reference.  He'll be coming in to town disguised as a halfling, using his wand of disguise self . . . as soon as the game starts I'll remove the first charge =)
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2860361&postcount=7




Good deal, I'll check him out and see if I have any comments or questions.

Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 31, 2006)

Disregard.


----------



## hafrogman (May 31, 2006)

My SRD says -2 str, +2 dex, -2 cha.

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/goblin.htm

Disregarded


----------



## Malvoisin (May 31, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> My SRD says -2 str, +2 dex, -2 cha.
> 
> http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/goblin.htm




Right, should have checked before posting. Leave it to e-tools to have incorrect modifiers. 

Sorry about that.


----------



## hafrogman (May 31, 2006)

Not a problem.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 31, 2006)

Welcome, gobbo!


----------



## Land Outcast (May 31, 2006)

_"This is bound to be interesting."_


----------



## hafrogman (May 31, 2006)

So, an elf, a dwarf, a lizard, a tiefling and a goblin walk into a bar.  The bartender says "What is this, a joke?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 1, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So, an elf, a dwarf, a lizard, a tiefling and a goblin walk into a bar.  The bartender says "What is this, a joke?"




Heh, it is an interesting selection of races.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 1, 2006)

Okay, hafrogman, let's try this again. I've gone over Gunk in his entirety, and here's what I see.

First off, I've assigned his hit point total at 19.

I don't think you included his +1 attack bonus due to being size small.

Similarly, small size grants him a +4 modifier to Hide checks.

I think he is short 2 first level spells in the spellbook. He would have started at 1st level with the seven already there, so he could have added two more upon advancing to 2nd level.

I noticed a couple of typos....Total gp value of equipment is 5493, and skill points is listed incorrectly as 66. 

Speaking of skill points, this leads me to the biggest issue I see for Gunk. I think he should have 42 skill points, and it looks to me like you have used only 33. Can you double check that for me?

Other than that, he looks good!


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 1, 2006)

noted HP for Gunk and Mortimer

Added size bonus to attack

Added Hide entry to skills, noted +4 bonus

Added Mount and Endure Elements to Spellbook

Edited typos

You were wrong about 33 points being spent.  Speak Language is cross class, 2 points per language.  Thus 28 skill points, plus 5 additional languages = 38 points, still 4 short though.  So I bought Abyssal and Infernal.  I assumed, since it is not a ranked based system, that the cost is doubled, but it is not limited based on max ranks.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 1, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> noted HP for Gunk and Mortimer
> 
> Added size bonus to attack
> 
> ...




Okay, I missed that cross-class thing.  Well, that settles it!  Everything looks good now, and Gunk is officially approved!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 1, 2006)

Okay, the newest IC post is up, and ready to your responses. hafrogman, please go ahead and have Gunk approach the group now, and we'll get him integrated in short order.  Everyone else, please role-play your responses to Arakk and the situation in general.

Off we go!


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 1, 2006)

One slightly irritating goblin, present and accounted for.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 2, 2006)

All right, as promised, the journey has begun!  Please feel free to embellish the start of the quest with as much role-playing as you'd like.

Before you get any further into the Cold Marshes, there is some information needed.

First, I need to know what will be roughly the party's marching order through the marshes.

Second, I need to know who will be party's 'navigator.' This is necessary because I will have to make Survival skill checks for that character to keep the group on course as they traverse the marsh.  Since it is a trackless swamp, getting lost is a possibility, although it helps to have the map.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 2, 2006)

Gunk will not be the fearless leader, he'll hide somewhere in the middle of the group.  Gunk will not be navigating. . . not unless you all want to get lost =)


That said, as a player, I suggest that Harval navigates (only one with survival), and leads.  Next up Idivien for his spot/listen skills.  Then squishy Gunk in the middle, with Gnro and Aeligim as rear guards.

H . I . Gu . Gn . A

Then we should be all set, assuming that we can keep our navigator sober.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 2, 2006)

@Land Outcast,

Hey, I just noticed that Idivien has a longbow, but no arrows.  I also think he should have 102.8 gp left (based on the initial allowable total of 5500 gp of equipment), so if you want him to retroactively buy some arrows that's fine with me.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 2, 2006)

I mostly thought of Harval being in the front to stop crocs from eating one of the softer members of the group, but if he's the best choice, OK.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 2, 2006)

BTW, I am assuming the party is heading initially for Zarlag's Hut, as initially proposed by Voadam/Aeligim.

Hopefully, Harval is up to the ask of getting them there....


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey all,

Today is pretty busy for me, so I may not be able to get the next turn up until tomorrow.

*Leaves to consult wandering monster tables....*


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 5, 2006)

And, by 'tomorrow', of course, I meant 'Monday.' Sorry.

I spent the better part of yesterday afternoon on the phone with tech support, trying to set up a wireless network in my home.

Anyway, new turn up this morning, very shortly.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 5, 2006)

Arrows  
yes thanks.

Tech support, lol... wireless network


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 5, 2006)

Okay, next turn is up, and your first combat is underway! It'd be great if you all can keep the posts flowing regularly during combats, so that they don't take forever. Thanks!

Have at thee, beasts!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 5, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Arrows
> yes thanks.
> 
> Tech support, lol... wireless network




Arrows, so noted.

And, yes, tech support is laughable. My wireless network still isn't working. Some kind of problem with configuring the router, I guess.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 5, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Okay, next turn is up, and your first combat is underway! It'd be great if you all can keep the posts flowing regularly during combats, so that they don't take forever. Thanks!
> 
> Have at thee, beasts!




Hah, no sooner do I post this, I look to see that three players have already posted!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 5, 2006)

Hooray, Voadam's back!  Hope all went well while you were away. 

Are there any retroactive requests you'd like to make on Aeligim's behalf? For example, would he have asked for anything additionally from Arakk? Would he have spent the day of 'downtime' summoning a dark companion as we had discussed?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 5, 2006)

Land Outcast,

I just realized that I've never assigned hit points for Idivien!

Let's call it 18, shall we?

Sorry about that...


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 5, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Let's call it 18, shall we?




Translation: I just rolled a 19 for damage.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 5, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Translation: I just rolled a 19 for damage.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 5, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hooray, Voadam's back!  Hope all went well while you were away.
> 
> Are there any retroactive requests you'd like to make on Aeligim's behalf? For example, would he have asked for anything additionally from Arakk? Would he have spent the day of 'downtime' summoning a dark companion as we had discussed?





All went well, thanks for asking.

I can't think of much besides food and camping gear and Aeligim is an arcane warrior not a wilderness expert so he is happy with the healing potions.

He would spend the day performing his summoning. Would the companion be a dark shadow that resides within him waiting to be called out, or must it always be separate from him? (I favor the former if given a choice, I like the idea that it is a dark magic part of him that can be unleashed).


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 5, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> He would spend the day performing his summoning. Would the companion be a dark shadow that resides within him waiting to be called out, or must it always be separate from him? (I favor the former if given a choice, I like the idea that it is a dark magic part of him that can be unleashed).




I am happy with the flavor of the former option. We'll say that Aeligim can manifest his companion at will from within himself, as a free action.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 5, 2006)

> Translation: I just rolled a 19 for damage.




LOL    LOL...


  

lol?...


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 6, 2006)

Rayex, we just need Gnro's actions for Round 1, and then I'll resolve the round.

Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll give Rayex one more day to respond with Gnro's combat actions.  I'll definitely post Round 1 of this combat by tomorrow morning, NPCing Gnro's actions if necessary.

Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for getting that post in despite being ill, Rayex!

Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2006)

Okay, guys, round 1 results are up!  Go ahead and submit your actions for round 2. 

Thanks!


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2006)

Go cleave!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 9, 2006)

Round 2 combat results will go up by tomorrow morning.  I'll NPC Gnro's actions at that time, if necessary.

Thanks


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 10, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Round 2 combat results will go up by tomorrow morning.  I'll NPC Gnro's actions at that time, if necessary.
> 
> Thanks




Better make that a little later today....

Got up too late, and have to get to work.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 12, 2006)

I am sorry for being MIA the last few days, but due to a brief visit to the hospital I've been unable to come online. I asked my better half to write a notice in the Talking the Talk forum, but I cannot find it there, so now I wonder where he posted... Poor thing barely know the difference between a mouse and a keyboard   
Anyway, I'm busy tonight, but I will be back and continue tomorrow evening.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> I am sorry for being MIA the last few days, but due to a brief visit to the hospital I've been unable to come online. I asked my better half to write a notice in the Talking the Talk forum, but I cannot find it there, so now I wonder where he posted... Poor thing barely know the difference between a mouse and a keyboard
> Anyway, I'm busy tonight, but I will be back and continue tomorrow evening.




Hope all is well and you are feeling better.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 12, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> I am sorry for being MIA the last few days, but due to a brief visit to the hospital I've been unable to come online. I asked my better half to write a notice in the Talking the Talk forum, but I cannot find it there, so now I wonder where he posted... Poor thing barely know the difference between a mouse and a keyboard
> Anyway, I'm busy tonight, but I will be back and continue tomorrow evening.




It's no problem, Rayex.  Here's hoping for your complete recovery, and good health in the future.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 15, 2006)

Was there a link to a picture of the drakes? I'm interested in seeing what they looked like. If they are from a WotC product the art gallery for that product on the wotc D&D website would have a picture that you can link to.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 15, 2006)

Sure, here's a link to the artwork from Monter Manual 2.

The crested felldrake is the green one on the left.  The others in the pic are the horned and spitting varieties, respectively.


http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/mm2_gallery/88268_620_49.jpg


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 16, 2006)

Rayex, welcome back to the fold! 

Hope you are feeling well now.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey all, 

Sorry for my lack of posting over the last two days, it was a very busy weekend, what with Father's Day and all.

Expect a new post for the game later today.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 7, 2006)

To my players,

With sincere apologies (and probably to no one's great surprise), I am announcing that I have to put all my games on hold for the indefinite future.

For a variety of reasons, my life has just become too busy to support running Play by Post games. I would love to be able to continue, but I just don't have time right now. I regret this very much, and have enjoyed the time I was able to spend Dming here. It may be that at some point in the future, I will be able to return as a player or DM, and if so, I hope there will still be interest from all of you. You're a fine bunch of people.

Thanks for understanding,
Malvoisin


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 24, 2009)

Well if you'd like to have me im thinking maybe an elf scout from complete adventurer if not then maybe human ranger both lvl 4 in their classes


sorry didnt see that last post my bad


----------

